# Yaa or Naa



## Whomp (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello, I found this lathe locally and was wondering what you guys think. He has it advertised as a 12" but I am thinking its a 10. I runs good just missing the lead screw and some gears to drive it. I did see it in person, the ways look to be in good shape and everything moves well. I'm not sure on the history of it or where it even came from. Nor do I know enough about them to tell what all parts are missing. Was hoping you guys could help with that.


----------



## Ray C (Nov 28, 2013)

It appears to be an Atlas TH-42 that's been pretty-well picked over.  The change gear banjo rack on the right side is missing.  I had one just like it.

It's in pretty bad shape and if you buy the parts on eBay, you'll spend at least $500 (probably way more).  I'd pass.  Even if you do fix it up, it's not a very strong lathe.   They are notorious for having badly worn/bellied ways just in front of the headstock and most likely, the gears in the apron are worn to a nub.  When cutting steel, I was never really able to take cuts much deeper than 12-15 thou.  If you're just working on wood or aluminum, it would be OK to mess around with.


Ray


----------



## LEEQ (Nov 28, 2013)

If the ways are in excellent shape I would consider it for $250 to $500. It's liable to cost a lot to complete. Only outstanding ways would make it worth it for me. That way you only have to learn everything about your machine not learn scraping for alignment also. I would also want a change gear box on a lathe, or know I could find one to add. That's just me though. Good luck and great taste in nailers. Hitachi's are Cadillacs. No finer framing guns out there. I hate using the others.


----------



## pdentrem (Nov 28, 2013)

That is a restoration project. I would call it a Naa. I am not bias as I owned a similar one for 20 yrs. I sold it to finance a better heavier lathe.
Pierre


----------



## Whomp (Nov 28, 2013)

It looked like the apron gears were in good shape also the ways. I believe that I can talk the guy down to 200 bucks. I have been needing a lathe so bad I almost broke down and bought a Chinese 7x10 the other day. Maybe I'm just getting desperate.


----------



## Ray C (Nov 29, 2013)

Here's a few pics of my old TH-42.  I paid about $300 for it along with chucks and basic tooling.  It was pretty complete.  Over a year or so, I easily put another $1000 into it.  I learned as I went and rebuilt every gear in the thing.  Also ground the ways (they were 7 thou bowed) machined the carriage, made all new jibs etc.  At the end of the road, it was 1000 times better than it started but it didn't satisfy me. It was fine with aluminum but couldn't cut steel to my liking.  It was a good learning experience and I sold it to a local fellow for the same price I initially paid for it.  He's active with the boyscouts and they do simple projects with it.










Ray


----------



## LEEQ (Nov 29, 2013)

Don't go to the grocery store hungry! I went to the machine dealer hungry andgot screwed. If you need a lathe, remember this isn't going to be a lathe for some time yet. If you are thinking of buying ababy 7x like I did for something in the meantime, remember these go cheap on craigslist. Just saw one for $200 with plenty of good tooling. Might find something on fleabay or a flea market. Good luck


----------



## Whomp (Nov 29, 2013)

Well, thanks guys for your input. I told the guy 150 dollars. Figure if it sits long enough he will take it. If not, no big loss. continuing the search..



Brad.


----------



## Whomp (Dec 1, 2013)

Well he took the deal on 150.00... So, I will be picking it up tomorrow. Now anybody have a parts manual pdf for this lathe? 

Brad.


----------



## railfancwb (Dec 1, 2013)

Several listed here...

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=51&tab=3


----------

